# Timer like an STC?



## earle (5/10/15)

So I've set up my new coffin top with dual STC-1000's - one for the freezer and a second one for the fan that cools the coffin. The second one for the coffin top was a bit of an experiment but in reality even if it's set to 8C when the freezer is set to 4C the cooling fan runs all the time.

I'm thinking it would be better to have the coffin fan on a timer so it might come on at say 3 in the afternoon so the coffin is cool for afternoon/evening drinks. Most timers have a manual on option for turning on at other times.

As I've already got a slot in the timber for he second STC it makes sense to remove the STC and replace it with a timer.

Can anyone recommend a 240V timer that's shaped the same as a STC-1000 and could be hard wired in a similar fashion?


----------



## Florian (5/10/15)

Maybe you have enough space to fit a plug inside your construction?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sansai-7-Days-Digital-Timer-for-Automation-240V-10A-Electric-Programmable-PAD32-/361247114950?hash=item541c0186c6


----------



## earle (5/10/15)

Thanks, that looks good. I was thinking about something like that but didn't want to open the back to reprogram after power outages etc. NiMH battery takes care of that problem.


----------



## Mattrox (10/10/15)

earle said:


> So I've set up my new coffin top with dual STC-1000's - one for the freezer and a second one for the fan that cools the coffin. The second one for the coffin top was a bit of an experiment but in reality even if it's set to 8C when the freezer is set to 4C the cooling fan runs all the time.
> 
> I'm thinking it would be better to have the coffin fan on a timer so it might come on at say 3 in the afternoon so the coffin is cool for afternoon/evening drinks. Most timers have a manual on option for turning on at other times.
> 
> ...


How about a stc 1000+? Set up a temperature profile where it is set at say 18 degrees. Set up a 2nd profile where it is set at 8 degrees. Run the 18 degree profile most of the time, then just change to the 8 degree profile a bit before the football game starts? 

That's only a push of a couple buttons rather than changing the thermostat setting from warmish to cold when you want a drink?


----------



## earle (10/10/15)

Interesting suggestion but I can do what you're suggesting just by turning the current stc on and off. I really want to automate the coffin cooling so I don't have to remember to turn it on but also want the option to have a manual on if I want.

At the moment the socket from the stc and the power pack for the fan are enclosed in the electrical section of the coffin. I'll probably add another slot in the backing board for the cords and bring both of them outside and add a timer as above.


----------

